# Met Opera Gala



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Saturday, April 25 1 pm EDT

https://www.metopera.org/season/at-home-gala/


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

nina foresti said:


> Saturday, April 25 1 pm EDT
> 
> https://www.metopera.org/season/at-home-gala/


What a great line up, hope they record it for future DVD release.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Will they have piano accompaniment or will it be karaoke style. It will be fun to see their homes. Fleming has a new $6 million penthouse in NYC that would be fun to see. I know she has stopped singing opera but I wonder how well her voice is holding up. Singing all that Mozart seems to have preserved the good sound for a long time at least until I heard her last a few years ago.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

It said Fleming - Virginia. So I suppose she has a place in Virginia as well and is likely singing from there. Particularly wise at this time when New York is compromised.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Yannick Nézet-Séguin is supposed to be co-hosting, playing piano, and conducting pre-recorded performances with orchestra and chorus. They're recording orchestra and chorus parts beforehand. I wouldn't be surprised if they're still deciding how (and what) each person will sing.

But some of these star singers have partners or other people they are quarantined with that are musicians. It lists Stephen Costello with Yoon Kwon Costello, so it's possible she will play violin live while he sings. Bryn Terfel is listed with his wife, harpist Hannah Stone. The other four paired listings I see are both singers, but I'm very interested to see what will happen.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I really enjoyed this. It was fascinating to see people's homes.

I was a little disappointed that a couple of the biggest stars offered pre-recorded performances; they were nice but it kind of clashed with what everyone else was dealing with, putting their voice (and themselves!) out there in whatever situation they find themselves in.

Gelb was an obnoxious host, but thankfully mostly each singer introduced the next one.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Some of it made me think of listening to old records.

It starts with Peter Mattei singing Mozart from Sweden accompanied live by a man on accordian.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

What a delightful way to wile away the hours with my magnificent obsession.
So many of the talents stepped up to the plate. Lisette Oropesa was a stand-out. Diana Damrau is a born actress-singer and she and husband brought a lot of fun to the gala. Matthew Polanzani's "Danny Boy" was plaintive and sweet. Stephen Costello has come a long way since he found himself a new wife and life. He's happy and it showed in his beautifully done "Salut demeure." Renee Fleming's "Ave Maria" from Otello was deeply heartfelt. Rene Pape is always excellent. I am missing plenty but these are the first that come to mind.
If you missed it you can catch up with it through tomorrow.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Met At-Home Gala


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I really loved a singer I was not familiar with, Erin Morley, who sparkled accompanying herself in a fun aria from The Daughter of the Regiment. Jamie Barton was for me the big moment of the gala. Jonas sang an aria I really love! Larry Brownlee was great and it was perfect to open with Alagna and his wife and close with Netrebko. Renee Fleming is over 60 and looks 45!!!!!


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Seattleoperafan said:


> *I really loved a singer I was not familiar with, Erin Morley, who sparkled accompanying herself in a fun aria from The Daughter of the Regiment.* Jamie Barton was for me the big moment of the gala. Jonas sang an aria I really love! Larry Brownlee was great and it was perfect to open with Alagna and his wife and close with Netrebko. Renee Fleming is over 60 and looks 45!!!!!


I also really enjoyed her own accompanying. It was really fun to watch and she really seemed to enjoy herself!


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

The whole concept of joining these singers in their homes and their warm and lovely attitude were a beautiful thing to witness. Still, the "help the Met" thing kind of gets in the way every single time.

Performance-wise, I've never been that thrilled by the pro recordings of most of these singers, let alone this.



mountmccabe said:


> I really enjoyed this. It was fascinating to see people's homes.
> 
> I was a little disappointed that a couple of the biggest stars offered pre-recorded performances; they were nice but it kind of clashed with what everyone else was dealing with, putting their voice (and themselves!) out there in whatever situation they find themselves in.
> 
> Gelb was an obnoxious host, but thankfully mostly each singer introduced the next one.


I found it embarrassing, to be honest. I can't think of a good reason preventing them from joining the live during a quarantine, and to present a pro per-recorded video..


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

A very nice review from Katherine Cooper from Presto

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/articles/3246--concerts-the-metropolitan-operas-at-home-gala


----------

